# he ido / fui



## Male

Hola a todos!
Necesito una opinion autorizada de un experto en lengua española.
Cuando se usa exactamente, o cual es la regla  para el presente perfeco en español?
Aca en Buenos Aires, nosotros no lo usamos casi nada y en el norte lo usan todo el tiempo para expresar el pasado.  En ingles tengo  muy claro cuando se usa el Simple Past y el Present Perfect y quisiera saber lo mismo de mi propia lengua.
ex. tuve y he tenido, dije y he dicho, etc
Gra<cias 1000!


----------



## Jade

Hola Male,

Creo y espero que mi opinión sea autorizada , aunque no experta. Aún así voy a hacer un intento.

Si leo el final de tu thread pones los ejemplos TUVE y HE TENIDO, en este caso estariamos hablando de dos versiones des pasado no del presente. Dime, estamos hablando del pasado?

Jade


----------



## belén

Aquí en España usamos el compuesto cuando el tiempo en el que la acción ha discurrido no se ha acabado

Por ejemplo

Hoy he desayunado croissants. - Hoy no ha terminado, por tanto usamos "he desayunado"
Ayer desayuné croissants.

Este año he ido siete veces a esquiar.
El año pasado esquié veinte veces.

En toda su vida, mi padre nunca ha tenido que pedir prestado.
En toda su vida, Billy Wilder nunca tuvo que pedir prestado.

Espero que te sirvan estos ejemplos.  Eso es por aquí, me parece que esta conjugación verbal apenas se usa en América, ¿verdad?

Saludos
Be


----------



## Male

Gracias por responder Belen y Jade!
Entonces , Belen , es como en ingles, he ido es cuando la accion empieza en el pasado y se continua hasta el presente y fui, para el pasado. Lo que pasa es que nosotros decimos : hoy todavia no almorce , esta semana no fui ...y mi duda era si hablamos mal nosotros o los del norte argentino que solo usan el he ido , he venido, etc pero con adverbio de pasado.
Me imaginaba que la regla era como vos decis. 
Thx again!


----------



## Artrella

Male said:
			
		

> Gracias por responder Belen y Jade!
> Entonces , Belen , es como en ingles, he ido es cuando la accion empieza en el pasado y se continua hasta el presente y fui, para el pasado. Lo que pasa es que nosotros decimos : hoy todavia no almorce , esta semana no fui ...y mi duda era si hablamos mal nosotros o los del norte argentino que solo usan el he ido , he venido, etc pero con adverbio de pasado.
> Me imaginaba que la regla era como vos decis.
> Thx again!




Male somos los porteños los que hablamos mal!!!


----------



## Male

Si, me parecia pero por suerte ahora tnego la regla


----------



## belén

Artrella said:
			
		

> Male somos los porteños los que hablamos mal!!!




Pues seguid hablando así de "mal" porque no hay nada más sexy que un porteño hablando "mal"


----------



## Jessuki

Hola !!

Estoy de acuerdo con Belén. Sin embargo, tengo varios vecinos gallegos que sí que utilizan el pretérito perfecto para acciones que han hecho el mismo día:

- esta mañana _fuí _ a comprar.

Así que en España depende de la comunidad autónoma    siento liarla   

Saludos!!


----------



## belén

Jessuki said:
			
		

> Hola !!
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con Belén. Sin embargo, tengo varios vecinos gallegos que sí que utilizan el pretérito perfecto para acciones que han hecho el mismo día:
> 
> - esta mañana _fuí _ a comprar.
> 
> Así que en España depende de la comunidad autónoma    siento liarla
> 
> Saludos!!




Claro, por la influencia del gallego en el castellano hablado ahí, ya que en gallego, igual que en portugués, no se usa tampoco la construcción compuesta.

Tranquila, tú líala líala...


----------



## Male

OK, fine, es como aca, *lo que yo quisiera es saber la regla*, porque para hablar mal basta con nosotros. 

Los porteños segun Belen , son sexy, estoy de acuerdo, pero como porteña me gustaria mas que hablasemos como se debe. I agree with Professor Higgins de My Fair Lady... Why can´t the English (the porteños en mi caso) teach their children how to speak. 
He estado leyendo por ahi en la web, que en otras partes del mundo tambien se "usa" el mal uso del lenguaje, vocabulario pobre, malas palabras, en fin...
Seré medio obsesiva...?


----------



## Jupiter

Male, sobre si los "malos usos" del lenguaje son realmente malos o solamente distintos hay miles de debates. Pero ya que pides reglas, ahí va lo que he encontrado:

*Pretérito perfecto*. Se utiliza:
1. Para expresar una acción pasada pero cercana a un presente; suelen utilizarse las siguientes expresiones temporales: hoy, esta mañana/tarde/noche, este mes/verano/ año, este fin de semana,...
· Hoy he visto a tu hermano. 

2. Para referirnos a un pasado sin expresar el momento en que ha sucedido:
· Alguna vez he visto a tu hermano. 
· Muchas veces he ido a ese restaurante.

3. Para valorar un acontecimiento o actividad reciente, utilizamos el pretérito perfecto del verbo ser:
· Han sido unos días maravillosos.
· Ha sido una fiesta muy aburrida.

*Pretérito indefinido*. Se utiliza:
1. Para expresar una acción pasada y terminada en el tiempo; suelen utilizarse las siguientes expresiones temporales: ayer, el año pasado, el fin de semana pasado, el viernes pasado,...
· Ayer estuve en el cine.
· El verano pasado estuve en México.

2. Cuando se habla de un momento o fecha determinada; suelen utilizarse las siguientes expresiones temporales: hace un año/un mes/ dos semanas, el día 2 de febrero,...
· Hace un año estuve en México.
· El día 21 de octubre estuvimos en México.

Espero que sirva

(A mí también me gusta el lenguaje porteño...)


----------



## Male

Idolo , Júpiter!

Eso es exacatmente lo que necesitaba, si bien ya me habian adelantado algo desde la maravillosa Peninsula Iberica. 
Yo discutia con todos mis amigos que me parecia que en España se hablaba asi, y todo el mundo me decia que no, que eso era solo para el ingles. 
Ahora tengo las reglas recibidas de   hablantes nativos y  originales ; no como nosotros que copiamos un poco de cada antepasado y terminamos hablando un dialecto rarisimo. 
Me paso en Francia, hablando en un tren con mi hermana,  una señora nos pregunto:  qu´est- ce qu vous parlez vous? Ella hablaba muy bien el español y no entendia ni medio nuestro idioma!
Thx Kagain Jupiter!


----------



## Fibonacci

Buenas...
Acá en Colombia los usamos de una forma distinta, con unas reglas más simples:
El pretérito indefinido se usa para referirse a una acción que ya se ha completado. Antier nos pusieron una tarea, ayer la hice, y hoy la entregué. Esta mañana vi al profesor. Fue una fiesta muy aburrida. Hoy me tomé dos litros de café al desayuno (bueno... dudo que alguien sea capaz de hacer esa barbaridad, pero nunca se sabe...).
El pretérito perfecto se usa en los otros casos. Hemos venido sólo cuatro estudiantes hasta ahora. Nos han puesto ya cuarenta tareas; la última todavía no la he hecho. He visto a su hermano catorce veces en lo que va del día.

Y tengo entendido que la forma en que se usa acá es igual en casi toda Hispanoamérica. Por supuesto, con excepción de los argentinos (a mí aún me suena extraño oír una frase como "yo todavía no vi Las Dos Torres", y no es por no haberla visto, que yo tampoco...), y no sé de quiénes más... ¿hay alguien más en el sur que no use, o use muy poco, el pretérito perfecto?


----------



## gisele73

belen said:
			
		

> Aquí en España usamos el compuesto cuando el tiempo en el que la acción ha discurrido no se ha acabado
> 
> Por ejemplo
> 
> Hoy he desayunado croissants. - Hoy no ha terminado, por tanto usamos "he desayunado"
> Ayer desayuné croissants.
> 
> Este año he ido siete veces a esquiar.
> El año pasado esquié veinte veces.
> 
> En toda su vida, mi padre nunca ha tenido que pedir prestado.
> En toda su vida, Billy Wilder nunca tuvo que pedir prestado.
> 
> Espero que te sirvan estos ejemplos.  Eso es por aquí, me parece que esta conjugación verbal apenas se usa en América, ¿verdad?
> 
> Saludos
> Be



Hola Belèn 

En el Perù usamos ambas conjugaciones. Al menos yo las uso exactamente como tù...aunque algunas veces sì podemos usar ambas para un mismo caso.


----------



## Male

Gracias chicos!!
Que bueno estar en contacto nuevamente! Ha sido un año en que hemos tenido mucho trabajo de interpretacion y traducción en Argentina,  ahora, próxima a las vacaciones , volvere al ruedo...


----------



## dexterciyo

Jessuki said:
			
		

> Hola !!
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con Belén. Sin embargo, tengo varios vecinos gallegos que sí que utilizan el pretérito perfecto para acciones que han hecho el mismo día:
> 
> - esta mañana _fuí _ a comprar.
> 
> Así que en España depende de la comunidad autónoma    siento liarla
> 
> Saludos!!




La verdad que a mí me suena bien esa frase. Me da que aquí en Canarias también hablamos "mal", jeje.

Mi razonamiento sobre esa frase:

Si la mañana ya se acabó, ¿por qué no decir _esta mañana fui a comprar_?
Es obvio que con el determinante *esta* quiere decir que es la mañana del día presente: el día no ha acabado pero la mañana sí.


Ejemplo:

*[4:00pm] *

- Oye, Juán, ¿fuiste a comprar el pan esta mañana?
- No, se me olvidó.

Sigo dudando...


----------



## honeypie

Hola, 

Una pregunta para los porteños acerca de si quiero preguntar si alguien ¨ha hecho¨ o ¨había hecho¨ algo.  

Por ejemplo, si yo quiero saber si alguien ha ido a un lugar le preguntaría  ¨¿has ido a esa ciudad?¨ o ¨¿fuiste una vez a esa ciudad?¨  

He notado que acá en Chile no se usa este tiempo verbal tanto como en otras partes pero sí se usa.  ¿En B.A. no se usa para nada o es que solamente no es común?

Estoy preguntando porque voy a estar en Buenos Aires por unas semanas y me gustaría aprender más de su manera de hablar antes de ir.

muchas gracias

(y por favor corríjanme si tengo errores gramaticales)


----------



## Male

Hola Honeypie
Nosotros, en Buenos Aires, decimos, en ese contexto "Estuviste / Fuiste alguna vez a....?"
Pero, obviamente, se puede decir "has estado.." , aca, no es tan comun, pero todos lo van a entender.
Espero que lo pases bien en Argentina!!!


----------



## Rayines

Male said:
			
		

> Hola Honeypie
> Nosotros, en Buenos Aires, decimos, en ese contexto "Estuviste / Fuiste alguna vez a....?"
> Pero, obviamente, se puede decir "has estado.." , aca, no es tan comun, pero todos lo van a entender.
> Espero que lo pases bien en Argentina!!!


*No sólo lo vamos a entender, sino que vamos a aprender a hablar buen castellano (**LOL). Suena como música a nuestros oídos (de la que nosotros no tocamos).*


----------



## estreshita

Male said:
			
		

> Hola a todos!
> Necesito una opinion autorizada de un experto en lengua española.
> Cuando se usa exactamente, o cual es la regla para el presente perfeco en español?
> Aca en Buenos Aires, nosotros no lo usamos casi nada y en el norte lo usan todo el tiempo para expresar el pasado. En ingles tengo muy claro cuando se usa el Simple Past y el Present Perfect y quisiera saber lo mismo de mi propia lengua.
> ex. tuve y he tenido, dije y he dicho, etc
> Gra<cias 1000!


 

hola!!. yo vivi en españa un tiempo.. y por lo que vi, la diferencia entre uno y otro, es que uno es pasado pasado y el otro pasado reciente..
en españa utilizan mas el pasado reciente.. por ejemplo.. HE ESTADO
y nosotros el pasado pasado.. ESTUVE... en españa utilizan solo el estuve si estuvieron hace muuuucho tiempo, en cambio usan el he estado.. para referirse a que han estado hace un rato.. es decir en argentino basico..: estuve hace un rato


----------



## Danielitop1982

Yo creo que la diferencia pasa porque una acción ya fue, y en el contexto de la conversación no se asume que de nuevo vaya a producirse...Por lo tanto...puede decirse..

Fui a comprar al supermercado ayer (u hoy)... tal cosa....

O también HE ido al supermercado de la esquina 4 veces, y es muy bonito....(Quiza vaya de nuevo, quizá no, pero en el contexto de la conversación no tiene eso importancia)


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Si se usa el pretérito perfecto cuando el tiempo en el que ocurrió la acción no ha acabado dirían ustedes, "Hoy me he despertado y después he ido al baño para cepillarme los dientes y ducharme.Después de esto he desayunado y me he sentado en el sofá a ver la tele."???? El día no ha terminado así que sería válido,¿no? A menos que se tenga que poner la marca del tiempo(mañana,este año, este mes,etc.) en las construcciones para regir el uso del pretérito perfecto y si eso es la regla(lo de poner las marcas del tiempo en las frases para regir el uso), me queda claro y no tengo dudas.
 Si no es la regla y la gente habla de la manera en los ejemplos que he dado arriba, me parece mal este uso aunque no sé exactamente por qué. Si realmente no hay otra razón pienso que es muy pesado/incómodo usar tantos "He"s cuando se puede decirlo fácilmente usando el pretérito indefinido.


----------



## estreshita

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Si se usa el pretérito perfecto cuando el tiempo en el que ocurrió la acción no ha acabado dirían ustedes, "Hoy me he despertado y después he ido al baño para cepillarme los dientes y ducharme.Después de esto he desayunado y me he sentado en el sofá a ver la tele."???? El día no ha terminado así que sería válido,¿no? A menos que se tenga que poner la marca del tiempo(mañana,este año, este mes,etc.) en las construcciones para regir el uso del pretérito perfecto.
> Me parece mal este uso aunque no sé exactamente por qué. Si realmente no hay otra razón pienso que es muy pesado/incómodo usar tantos "He"s cuando se puede decirlo fácilmente usando el pretérito indefinido.


 



claro... para mi tambien suena mejor el pasado pasado.. el que usamos en Argentina.. hoy me desperte,despues fui al baño a cepillarme los dientes y ducharme, luego (para no repetir tanto) desayune y me sente el el sofa a ver la tele.
en el norte de Argentina se habla igual que en españa..
y es muy curioso que en varias provincias usar el preterito perfecto sea mal visto.. mmm nose como explicarlo bien.. pero en general y no hablo de gramatica sino del habla cotidiana; los sectores mas pudientes hablan usando el preterito indefinido.. nose porque.. pero al menos en Cordoba.. sucede..

igual que los sectores mas pudientes pronuncian "sho" para referirce a yo
y los mas carenciados "io" 
ovbio que no se puede generalizar.. pero es lo que yo observo..y sin animos de ofender a nadie..

perdon no tengo para poner tildes en el teclado =S


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Gracias, estreshita, por corregirme. He observado que poca gente lo hace. Comprendo si es que no se quieren molestar a hacerlo pero si piensan que no lo agradeceré sólo tienen que mirar la firma que tengo puesta para ver que sí se lo agradeceré.


----------



## Jellby

Efectivamente, en España se diría, como dice la canción:

Hoy me he levantado dando un salto mortal, 
he echado un par de huevos a mi sartén, 
dando volteretas he llegado al baño 
me he duchado y he despilfarrado el gel 
porque hoy... algo me dice... 
que voy a pasármelo bien...

y la repetición de tantos "he" no tiene por qué sonar mal, pero también se podría decir: "me he levantado, peinado, vestido, afeitado...". Sin embargo, nunca se diría así para ayer: "ayer me he levantado levanté", o para la semana pasado, o para el año pasado, pero sí para esta semana o este año.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Perdón, es que aun en inglés no usamos el pretérito perfecto tantas veces. Por eso me sonaba mal porque estaba pensando en inglés...


----------



## San

Pienso que la mayoría ya estamos acostumbrados a las dos formas del pasado, la de aquí y la de allí, pero aún así a veces tengo problemas de entendimiento. No sé si a la inversa pasará igual.

Cuando un canario o americano te pregunta así en seco cosas como:
¿ terminaste ?
¿ fuiste ?
por un momento se te queda cara de idiota ( más de la normal ), mientras tu mente vaga por las lejanías pensando a qué se estará refiriendo. Cuando seguramente habla de lo que tienes entre manos, o de la conversación de hace un rato. Me ha pasado más de una vez.

Y es que cuando te comes la referencia temporal ( hoy, el año pasado, lo que sea ), el pretérito americano queda ambiguo. En cambio:
¿ Has terminado ?
Está claro a lo que se refiere, si estás comiendo, a si has terminado de comer,  ni siquiera precisa marcas temporales.


----------



## San

dexterciyo said:
			
		

> Si la mañana ya se acabó, ¿por qué no decir _esta mañana fui a comprar_?
> Es obvio que con el determinante *esta* quiere decir que es la mañana del día presente: el día no ha acabado pero la mañana sí.
> 
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> *[4:00pm] *
> 
> - Oye, Juán, ¿fuiste a comprar el pan esta mañana?
> - No, se me olvidó.
> 
> Sigo dudando...


Bueno, por aquí decimos indistintamente "fui esta mañana" o "he ido esta mañana", pero nunca "fui hoy".

No sé dónde puede estar el matiz, quizás "fui esta mañana" refuerza el hecho de que esta mañana es ya pasado, mientras "he ido" es para remarcar que es pasado reciente todavía, y que "esta mañana" está englobado en otro periodo que todavía no ha acabado ( el día de hoy ). Para nosotros lo importante es el verbo, es cuando usas el indefinido cuando no dejas ya ninguna duda de que hablas de un periodo finiquitado.

Fíjate que he oído a algunos madrileños decir incluso "lo he visto ayer". Yo nunca lo diría así, pero está claro que mientras no cambia al indefinido para él es pasado reciente.


----------



## Nadine Beck

Fibonacci said:
			
		

> Buenas...
> Acá en Colombia los usamos de una forma distinta, con unas reglas más simples:
> El pretérito indefinido se usa para referirse a una acción que ya se ha completado. Antier nos pusieron una tarea, ayer la hice, y hoy la entregué. Esta mañana vi al profesor. Fue una fiesta muy aburrida. Hoy me tomé dos litros de café al desayuno (bueno... dudo que alguien sea capaz de hacer esa barbaridad, pero nunca se sabe...).
> El pretérito perfecto se usa en los otros casos. Hemos venido sólo cuatro estudiantes hasta ahora. Nos han puesto ya cuarenta tareas; la última todavía no la he hecho. He visto a su hermano catorce veces en lo que va del día.
> 
> Y tengo entendido que la forma en que se usa acá es igual en casi toda Hispanoamérica. Por supuesto, con excepción de los argentinos (a mí aún me suena extraño oír una frase como "yo todavía no vi Las Dos Torres", y no es por no haberla visto, que yo tampoco...), y no sé de quiénes más... ¿hay alguien más en el sur que no use, o use muy poco, el pretérito perfecto?



Así también es como lo usamos in PR.  (Por supuesto, no me había dado cuenta que habían tantas variaciones.)  

In English, i would say that "he ido" translates as "I have gone"
and "fui" is the same as "I went."

No recuerdo, o no se -- ¿cuál es el pretérito perfecto?

--Nadine


----------



## Dr. Quizá

estreshita said:
			
		

> hola!!. yo vivi en españa un tiempo.. y por lo que vi, la diferencia entre uno y otro, es que uno es pasado pasado y el otro pasado reciente..
> en españa utilizan mas el pasado reciente.. por ejemplo.. HE ESTADO
> y nosotros el pasado pasado.. ESTUVE... en españa utilizan solo el estuve si estuvieron hace muuuucho tiempo, en cambio usan el he estado.. para referirse a que han estado hace un rato.. es decir en argentino basico..: estuve hace un rato



Eso es lo que parece, pero en realidad es como han dicho, cuando el tramo de tiempo al que se refiere no ha acabado; y con esto no me refiero a sólo "esta mañana" u "hoy", sino que incluso puede ser ¡toda la vida! Por ejemplo:

"¿Has estado en Roma?" pregunta que si alguna vez en tu vida visitaste Roma, aunque fuese hace 80 años.

"¿Estuviste en Roma?" pregunta que si la visitaste, por ejemplo, en ese viaje que habrías hecho por Italia la semana pasada, algo mucho más cercano que el ejemplo anterior, pero relativo a un tramo de tiempo ya acabado.


----------



## Fonεtiks

Habló con mucha gente = He talked to many people, no conectado al presente y/o sin repercusión en el presente
Ha hablado con mucha gente = He's talked to many people OR He talked to many people. Está implícito el efecto presente que tiene la acción.
Hablaba con mucha gente = He used to talk to many people OR He was talking to many people

En español la diferencia entre "habló" y "ha hablado" no es tan marcada como en inglés, la gente los usa indistintamente. Sin embargo, mi impresión es que en los verbos de movimiento, como salir, ir, viajar, sacar o poner se nota la diferencia no de cercanía al presente, sino de CONEXIÓN al presente más claramente:

Viajó a Cuzco = se fue hace poco o mucho, pero no sé si volvió, quizá se quedó, quizá regresó. Pretérito
Ha viajado a Cuzco = se ha ido y sigue allí O viajó y tiene la experiencia del viaje siempre presente.

Obviamente viajaba le da el toque de "used to travel" o "was traveling" dependiendo del contexto


----------



## DaleC

Estos comentarios añado al post #11, por Jupiter. 

En el español de España (según describen John Butt y Carmen Benjamin en A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish, 4a. ed. 2004), tiene el presente perfecto al menos tres funciones. (1) y (2) supone *relevancia en el presente*. 

1. Indica que terminó en el pasado pero sigue teniendo relevancia en el presente un acontecimiento: 

Alguien ha fumado aquí [aún se huele el humo]; 
Se ha nevado [y queda la nieve en el suelo]. 

En México y quizá otras regiones de Latinoamerica, el presente perfecto no tiene este sentido. 

2. Indica que empezó en el pasado y sigue teniendo relevancia en el presente un acontecimiento. 

3. Se refiere a un acontecimiento ocurrido hace entre un instante y 24 horas antes, no tiene por qué indicar necesariamente que tiene relevancia para el presente. 

En el español de Latinoamerica, el presente perfecto no tiene este sentido. 

Un saludo, 
Dale


----------



## jmx

DaleC said:
			
		

> Se ha nevado [y queda la nieve en el suelo].


Se ha nevado.  
Ha nevado.


----------



## Darío Anselmo

Aquí en Costa Rica, el uso de los dos pretéritos es idéntico al que anotó el amigo forero de Colombia: con los contextos bien repartidos sobre lo que aparece en cada caso > Por ejemplo: En una época viví ahí versus Siempre he vivido aquí. / Pasé por el parque (hoy en la mañana) versus He pasado por el parque (muchas veces en mi vida). Etcétera.
Pero lo que, ojalá pueda quedar claro, es que cualquier uso dialectal que difiera de lo que dicen las normas académicas es simplemente eso: una *variedad dialectal*.
Desde ningún punto de vista es inferior, ni es español "malo", ni es "hablar mal". En absoluto! Los argentinos tienen su _propia_ norma; no tienen porqué ceñirse a normas que les son extrañas a su habla cotidiana, es decir, normas impuestas desde fuera.
Y yo también soy de los enamorados de la forma de hablar argentina.


----------



## Fibonacci

Jellby said:


> Sin embargo, nunca se diría así para ayer: "ayer me he levantado levanté", o para la semana pasado, o para el año pasado, pero sí para esta semana o este año.



Entonces, ¿la diferencia es qué tan cercana en el tiempo está la acción que ya ocurrió?



San said:


> Cuando un canario o americano te pregunta así en seco cosas como:
> ¿ terminaste ?
> ¿ fuiste ?
> por un momento se te queda cara de idiota ( más de la normal ), mientras tu mente vaga por las lejanías pensando a qué se estará refiriendo. Cuando seguramente habla de lo que tienes entre manos, o de la conversación de hace un rato. Me ha pasado más de una vez.
> 
> Y es que cuando te comes la referencia temporal ( hoy, el año pasado, lo que sea ), el pretérito americano queda ambiguo. En cambio:
> ¿ Has terminado ?
> Está claro a lo que se refiere, si estás comiendo, a si has terminado de comer,  ni siquiera precisa marcas temporales.



No me queda muy claro por qué en un caso no precisa marcas temporales y en el otro sí.



Nadine Beck said:


> No recuerdo, o no se -- ¿cuál es el pretérito perfecto?



Haber + (verbo)-ado.



Fonεtiks said:


> En español la diferencia entre "habló" y "ha hablado" no es tan marcada como en inglés, la gente los usa indistintamente.



¿En Perú los usan indistintamente? Porque a juzgar por los mensajes publicados, en pocos sitios los usan así.



Darío Anselmo said:


> Aquí en Costa Rica, el uso de los dos pretéritos es idéntico al que anotó el amigo forero de Colombia: con los contextos bien repartidos sobre lo que aparece en cada caso > Por ejemplo: En una época viví ahí versus Siempre he vivido aquí. / Pasé por el parque (hoy en la mañana) versus He pasado por el parque (muchas veces en mi vida). Etcétera.



Entonces no era tan descabellada mi sugerencia de que fuera el uso más común en Latinoamérica, ¿no?


----------



## Ivy29

Male said:


> Hola a todos!
> Necesito una opinion autorizada de un experto en lengua española.
> Cuando se usa exactamente, o cual es la regla para el presente perfeco en español?
> Aca en Buenos Aires, nosotros no lo usamos casi nada y en el norte lo usan todo el tiempo para expresar el pasado. En ingles tengo muy claro cuando se usa el Simple Past y el Present Perfect y quisiera saber lo mismo de mi propia lengua.
> ex. tuve y he tenido, dije y he dicho, etc
> Gra<cias 1000!


 
El antepresente de Bello es un tiempo  perfectivo que señala un hecho pasado reciente o remoto pero relacionado con el presente .
*Yo he comido en este restaurante varias veces y siempre la comida es muy buena*. ( situación tu estás en el restaurante).

*Comí en ese restaurante varias veces* ( pretérito simple) las acciones pasaron y no tienen ninguna relación con el presente.
*Toda la vida lo* *he creído* *un inútil, pero ayer me* *demostró* *su gran capacidad.*
Se pueden combinar los dos, pero el pasado simple es el hecho más reciente.

Ivy294


----------



## Rayines

Y este hilo, cuando al parecer *fue*, en realidad *ha sido *y *es**.  *¿*Será*?


----------



## San

Fibonacci said:


> Entonces, ¿la diferencia es qué tan cercana en el tiempo está la acción que ya ocurrió?



En España básicamente sí. Es un hecho más bien subjetivo que depende del hablante. Cuando vuelves de vacaciones la gente te pregunta que tal lo has pasado, pero cuando van pasando las semanas los que todavía no te preguntaron dicen que tal lo pasaste. Obviamente si especificas el marco temporal deja de ser subjetivo. Normalmente no se dice el año pasado he ido de vacaciones a México, ni tampoco este año fuí de vacaciones a Francia. Pero este uso como pasado reciente es sólo uno de los varios casos en que se usa el pretérito perfecto. Hay muchos hilos al respecto.



> No me queda muy claro por qué en un caso no precisa marcas temporales y en el otro sí.


Tanto uno como otro necesitan un marco temporal. No me hagas mucho caso, pero según he leído por aquí hay tres clases de marcos: el momento en que la acción empezó a desarrollarse, el momento en en que concluyó, o el marco completo con su inicio y su fin. Si no se especifica en la frase queda a interpretación del oyente.

El caso es en España se usan dos tiempos dónde en América se usa uno, por tanto es más fácil saber la referencia temporal simplemente por el tiempo empleado: Si alguien te dice "hemos ganado el partido" es obvio que no se refiere a otro partido que el último que acaba de jugar y si dice "ganamos el partido" se está refiriendo a algún otro partido anterior.

No se trata realmente de sea más fácil o menos fácil, el "problema" es simplemente que a veces se pueden producir pequeños malentendidos, la mayoría de las veces graciosos, por los distintos usos del lenguaje.


----------



## serg79_

Nadine Beck said:


> Así también es como lo usamos in PR. (Por supuesto, no me había dado cuenta que habían tantas variaciones.)
> 
> In English, i would say that "he ido" translates as "I have gone"
> and "fui" is the same as "I went."


Pero no siempre, al menos en cuanto a cómo se usa el pretérito perfecto en la mayor parte de España.
Por ejemplo, en la canción que se ha mencionado más arriba: "Hoy me he levantado dando un salto mortal [...] me he duchado y he despilfarrado el gel ...", en inglés no se traduciría como "I have woken up... [...] I have taken a shower", sino se usaría el pretérito indefinido (espero haber acertado con el nombre de ese tiempo), igual que se hace en el español de América (y algunas regiones de España),


----------



## Fibonacci

San said:


> Tanto uno como otro necesitan un marco temporal. No me hagas mucho caso, pero según he leído por aquí hay tres clases de marcos: el momento en que la acción empezó a desarrollarse, el momento en en que concluyó, o el marco completo con su inicio y su fin. Si no se especifica en la frase queda a interpretación del oyente.
> 
> El caso es en España se usan dos tiempos dónde en América se usa uno, por tanto es más fácil saber la referencia temporal simplemente por el tiempo empleado: Si alguien te dice "hemos ganado el partido" es obvio que no se refiere a otro partido que el último que acaba de jugar y si dice "ganamos el partido" se está refiriendo a algún otro partido anterior.



Si te he entendido bien, esta diferencia también se reduce a pasado reciente / pasado remoto.


----------



## mhp

There is a surprisingly good and short article in Wikipedia that addresses a lot of issues in variations in Spanish, including the topic of this thread. Of course, the article is not exhaustive due to its limited length, but it may be worth the 10-15 minutes it takes to read it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_dialects_and_varieties#Verb_tenses


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> *Yo he comido en este restaurante varias veces y siempre la comida es muy buena*. ( situación tu estás en el restaurante).


 
No en España, esta frase la puedes decir independientemente en el lugar que estés.


*



			Comí en ese restaurante varias veces
		
Click to expand...

*


> ( pretérito simple) las acciones pasaron y no tienen ninguna relación con el presente.


 
No en Galicia. Añadir en este punto que el gallego en general y mi profesora gallega en particular, desconocía completamente el pretérito perfecto. Siempre hablaba en pretérito perfecto simple. Y lo sigue haciendo. Es una exageración, pero lo cierto es que el uso va por zonas. En Madrid somos tremendamente adictos al pretérito perfecto.




DaleC said:


> Estos comentarios añado al post #11, por Jupiter.
> 
> En el español de España (según describen John Butt y Carmen Benjamin en A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish, 4a. ed. 2004), tiene el *presente perfecto* al menos tres funciones. (1) y (2) supone relevancia en el presente.


El _presente perfecto_ no existe en español, se denomina *pretérito perfecto*. 



> 2. Indica que empezó en el pasado y sigue teniendo relevancia en el presente un acontecimiento.


"He comido una manzana"en Costa Rica significa que la acción tiene relevancia en el presente? ¿Qué tipo de relevancia?


> 3. Se refiere a un acontecimiento ocurrido hace entre un instante y 24 horas antes, no tiene por qué indicar necesariamente que tiene relevancia para el presente.


Eso me parece una determinación de tiempo muy exacta para un tiempo verbal. En España no se usa así, desde luego.


----------



## amapolaser

Male said:


> Hola a todos!
> Necesito una opinion autorizada de un experto en lengua española.
> Cuando se usa exactamente, o cual es la regla  para el presente perfeco en español?
> Aca en Buenos Aires, nosotros no lo usamos casi nada y en el norte lo usan todo el tiempo para expresar el pasado.  En ingles tengo  muy claro cuando se usa el Simple Past y el Present Perfect y quisiera saber lo mismo de mi propia lengua.
> ex. tuve y he tenido, dije y he dicho, etc
> Gra<cias 1000!


----------



## duvija

Permítanme agregar simpáticamente  que ¡ nadie habla mal ! Hablamos como se habla en nuestro entorno, y las reglas que valen para España no valen para Uruguay y Argentina (en este caso). Si te quedás un tiempito por el foro, te vas a dar cuenta qué quiero decir. ¡Que te diviertas en Argentina y no te preocupes por qué pasado usás!


----------



## edw

San said:


> Pienso que la mayoría ya estamos acostumbrados a las dos formas del pasado, la de aquí y la de allí, pero aún así a veces tengo problemas de entendimiento. No sé si a la inversa pasará igual.
> 
> Cuando un canario o americano te pregunta así en seco cosas como:
> ¿ terminaste ?
> ¿ fuiste ?
> por un momento se te queda cara de idiota ( más de la normal ), mientras tu mente vaga por las lejanías pensando a qué se estará refiriendo. Cuando seguramente habla de lo que tienes entre manos, o de la conversación de hace un rato. Me ha pasado más de una vez.
> 
> Y es que cuando te comes la referencia temporal ( hoy, el año pasado, lo que sea ), el pretérito americano queda ambiguo. En cambio:
> ¿ Has terminado ?
> Está claro a lo que se refiere, si estás comiendo, a si has terminado de comer,  ni siquiera precisa marcas temporales.



Es que los americanos no preguntamos:_ ¿terminaste? ¿fuiste?_ sino _¿*ya* terminaste?_ 
_¿*ya* fuiste?_


----------

